
Trader To BBC: 'Governments Don't Rule The World, Goldman Sachs Rules The World' - revorad
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/26/trader-to-bbc-goldman-sachs-goldman-sachs-rules-the-world_n_981658.html
======
willvarfar
original post here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3039997>

